# Oscar tank size requirement



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I was cruising the interwebs when I found several forums saying that 2 oscars per 75 gallon tank is the minimum tank size. Now, I was to believe that it was one oscar for per 75, not 2. Any opinions?

Also, I'm planning a 75 gallon with a 35 gallon sump. So it would be roughly 90-100 gallons of water. I think water volume is ok but space concerns me. Can 2 oscars really be together in that small of a tank?


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

My understanding is absolutely not. This will probably work while they are little only last until they mature.


----------

